# Topics > Artificial neural networks >  Getting started with neural networks and deep learning

## oodlesai

Artificial intelligence (AI) and Deep Learning are considered to be the most trusted technologies built to solve difficult problems that use massive data sets. Under the vast umbrella of artificial intelligence services, neural networks and deep learning are the enablers of data processing at a granular level for the effective extraction of insights and value. 



Simple Definition Of A Neural Network


Modeled in accordance with the human brain, a Neural Network is a series of algorithms that endeavors to recognize underlying relationships in a set of data through a process that mimics the functionality of a human brain. The human brain is a network of multiple neurons, the same as an Artificial Neural Network is of multiple perceptrons.

----------

